# Ebooks in 2017



## frenchriver (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey everyone;

I have read several boards regarding ebook publishing, and I was wondering if anyone had more recent experiences they could share. 

Most of the boards appear to be a few years old, and I was just wondering if this is still a legitimate source of income for anyone. 

I have several ebooks in mind to create once we finish building our house, but I would rather commit that time to other ventures if it's no longer effective. 

Any help or suggestions are highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I recently published one on Amazon for Kindle. The process was very simple but you truly need to be able to market the books yourself. There is soooooooooo much on Amazon and other sites and because it is so easy, everyone can do it. I get a few sales but heck, I figured every little bit helps so why not. If you want to check it out, here's the link to my book. 
https://www.amazon.com/Farm-School-Designing-Classes-Workshops-ebook/dp/B01NBYFL50/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486498851&sr=1-3&keywords=Farm+School&refinements=p_n_date%3A1249100011


----------



## frenchriver (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you! Can I ask what marketing techniques you use for your book?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

frenchriver said:


> Thank you! Can I ask what marketing techniques you use for your book?


I advertise through my facebook connections, my website, and also a newsletter that I do monthly. I'm working on press releases to send to various farming type magazines to see if they might pick it up. I would advertise on this site as well but I really don't like to push something when folks are here to learn.


----------



## frenchriver (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------

